# Nyererei with P. saulosi



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey all. Im interested in P. Nyererei and found someone nearby who is selling them. I was wondering if they would be compatible with my saulosi or if they would be too aggressive. My tank is 60"x18"x18". Has anyone attempted this combo that could comment on their experience?


----------

